# HBO PPV: Manny Pacquiao vs Chris Algieri RBR



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Here yall go folks










Fight starts in 25 minutes


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I thought Lomachenko was fighting before the main event.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Watching 24 7 and man Algeria eye was fucked up I wonder if that will still have some lingering effects and swell up again.


----------



## SuckaPunch510 (May 22, 2013)

Is the fight live or on a taped delay?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Why the fuck does Algeri annoy me so much. :huh It't got something to do with the way he talks and trying to act too perfect. Never really rooted for Manny before but shit lol


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Judging by the way this 24/7 is advertising Chris, Bob may some shit up


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Judging by the way this 24/7 is advertising Chris, Bob may some shit up


He is pushing him hard, I think it is just trying to sell the card to Americans.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> He is pushing him hard, I think it is just trying to sell the card to Americans.


true, with the cold war almost over, Bob is eyeing bigger fights


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

delayed live


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> *Why the fuck does Algeri annoy me so much.* :huh It't got something to do with the way he talks and trying to act too perfect. Never really rooted for Manny before but shit lol


That's what I keep saying.

I don't know why, but I just wanna' punch him in the face.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Time to crank up the engine....


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> That's what I keep saying.
> 
> I don't know why, but I just wanna' punch him in the face.


I mean hes from New York, Im from New York, I should not dislike him this much and I cannot stand the dude. He thinks he is perfect, the kind of guy who cant walk by a mirror without checking himself out lol


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

If Jessie Vargas would like to pull a J Leon Love....that'd be great.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> true, with the cold war almost over, Bob is eyeing bigger fights


Yea he's not ready to give up Manny yet, not even close.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

here we go


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> delayed live


Really? What's that even mean. I thought it was live


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

demarco


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I mean hes from New York, Im from New York, I should not dislike him this much and I cannot stand the dude. He thinks he is perfect, the kind of guy who cant walk by a mirror without checking himself out lol


You sound like a jilted lover, get over it son...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vargas 10-9


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Really? What's that even mean. I thought it was live


fucks up yer brain eh?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

If I had known Vargas was fighting, I would have slept an extra hour.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

20-18


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

lets go Demarco !!!


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> If I had known Vargas was fighting, I would have slept an extra hour.


demarco's gunna work on that jessie cut


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vargas 4-0


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vargas landing fucking bombs. 5-0


----------



## scatterbrain (May 22, 2013)

hello bitches


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh Vargas got tired as fuck...


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

Has Vargas ever done anything remotely impressive to warrant so much exposure?


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Vargas starting wilt in the 9th!!


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> If I had known Vargas was fighting, I would have slept an extra hour.


Good thing you didn't.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Weather knocked out my PPV..try to do the honest thing and pay and the weather gods conspire against me :lol:

How's the Vargas-Demarco fight going?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vargas looked fucking great tonight.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Vargas got this.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

errsta said:


> Weather knocked out my PPV..try to do the honest thing and pay and the weather gods conspire against me :lol:
> 
> How's the Vargas-Demarco fight going?


Just finished. Vargas definitely won imo, exciting fight. He won anything from 8-11 rounds


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Vargas Vs. Pacquiao Coming Soon..


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Uncle Bob will be impressed with Vargas tonight. Win or lose tonight with Pac, Vargas will get the fight.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

forgot loma was fighting


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

i doubt they can top that other Tapia documentary


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

I'm probably alone, but I'd like to see Vargas vs. Herrera sometime


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

I've just realised how much Lomachenko looks like Alex Reid.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

errsta said:


> I'm probably alone, but I'd like to see Vargas vs. Herrera sometime


Nah that would be a ugly ass fight with Herrera winning and getting robbed because he would not knock Vargas out.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

116-112 Vargas, good fight
DeMarco is skilled but his workrate let him down, it wasnt a fight he couldnt win


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> 116-112 Vargas, good fight
> DeMarco is skilled but his workrate let him down, it wasnt a fight he couldnt win


I don't think he physically should even be at 140


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

That's straight witchcraft lol straight witchcraft.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> 116-112 Vargas, good fight
> DeMarco is skilled but his workrate let him down, it wasnt a fight he couldnt win


Agreed. - but props to Vargas, who looked better than I expected.

---------

Watching Loma now. Not really impressed. He's fast, accurate, and has a high work rate, but he's throwing nothing but pitty patty punches, like he was still in the ams, just racking up points.

Where's the beef?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I wonder is pacs ma will put a hex on algieri tonight...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Agreed. - but props to Vargas, who looked better than I expected.
> 
> ---------
> 
> ...


I noticed he doesn't really adjust much in his fights either.
What you see in the first 6 is all you will ever see for what he has that night.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

My God Loma vs Rigo would be insane.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I noticed he doesn't really adjust much in his fights either.
> What you see in the first 6 is all you will ever see for what he has that night.


To be fair...there is not much adjusting needed in this fight in particular.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

OK, THERE'S the beef !


I take it all back.

Well, sort of. Loma better not take so long to get going against the likes of Rigo. He'd never survive. - Bit that combo was beautiful.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

lomas a beast


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> My God Loma vs Rigo would be insane.


it MUST happen


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Loma is brilliant.

If rigo moved that much he would be called a spoiler though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rigo would play with Loma and knock him out in the 8th or 9th.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't think he physically should even be at 140


Im not sure Vargas is a solid guy with a good chin
Vargas took bombs and DeMarco had good rounds but he just couldnt keep it up

His power still seemed there just not the workrate, true say against someone like Matthysse he would get destroyed


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Rigo would play with Loma and knock him out in the 8th or 9th.


:deal


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> it MUST happen


It would be so fucking tense...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lomachenkos punching angles are superb


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Rigo would play with Loma and knock him out in the 8th or 9th.


Most likely. - but give Loma a year or two and we'll have some serious battle.

One thing I'm not sure about with Loma is if he can generate serious power without a huge windup. His fast, short punches all seem pretty insubstantial, and his big outside shots are somewhat easy to see coming.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Lomachenko got that amateur style where you arent worried about how effective it is offensively and defensively but more worried about whater he'll gas from the very large amount of movement.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Too much wasted movement from Loma.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Going to download the fight later but is Vasyl finally throwing in volumes?

I hate how he sometimes did nothing in the Russel fight for long stretches of time.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Most likely. - but give Loma a year or two and we'll have some serious battle.


Depends on how quickly Rigo falls off.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Too much wasted movement from Loma.


This, too. Can he handle a tough 12 rounder?

Well, he is in great shape, so who knows?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

honestly I don't know enough about Lomachenko. How everyone goes on seems a bit like hyperbole. he's good but, how good? I don't know...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

figured Loma would have learned to settle down after the Salido fight.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

He hurt his hand that's why


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lomachenko left hand hurt...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Loma clowning.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

How long until the main event?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Decided to watch a stream anyway.
Liked the playing around but he should do that early in the fight, just knock out that bum.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

allenko1 said:


> honestly I don't know enough about Lomachenko. How everyone goes on seems a bit like hyperbole. he's good but, how good? I don't know...


Im not sure hes that good, he switches off too many times and sometimes instead of countering he will just dodge and not even look for a counter

Skilled and fast but he shoulda got this guy out of there already


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Lomachenko hurt his left hand


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

He threw one left hand that round, yikes.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dyna said:


> Decided to watch a stream anyway.
> Liked the playing around but he should do that early in the fight, just knock out that bum.


He's fucked his left hand


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I remembered on ESB in '12 that I read that Loma had some hand trouble.
Was worried back then for him.

This is going to be boring.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pabon is just the most shit ref in the world.
Multiple body shots ruled low for no reason other than he doesn't like the house guy getting hit.
SMH


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> He's fucked his left hand


Yea, found that out a little later.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

hahah pac with arnie and sly.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

A lot of people will give lomachenko shit for this but he is literally schooling this dude one handed.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Arnie can't be 6 feet tall if he is damn near the same height as Stallone, unless Stallone has on some 10inch lifts.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> A lot of people will give lomachenko shit for this but he is literally schooling this dude one handed.


His angles are impressive, and I guess I can't blame him now his left is done.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chacal said:


> A lot of people will give lomachenko shit for this but he is literally schooling this dude one handed.


Eddie chambers fought Adamek with one hand in a more entertaining and effective fashion.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Im not sure hes that good, he switches off too many times and sometimes instead of countering he will just dodge and not even look for a counter
> 
> Skilled and fast but he shoulda got this guy out of there already


before he hurt his hand. I agree...


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Arnie can't be 6 feet tall if he is damn near the same height as Stallone, unless Stallone has on some 10inch lifts.


Its common knowledge stallone has dinosaur lifts.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone have a link?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Eddie chambers fought Adamek with one hand in a more entertaining and effective fashion.


Lomas left is his main weapon though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Lomas left is his main weapon though.


Eddie lost his right hand and that is his main weapon to keep people off of him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

scorpion said:


> Its common knowledge stallone has dinosaur lifts.


Yeah but sometimes you just don't realize how big the lifts are until you see a 5foot 5 guy standing even with a 6ft 2 guy.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah but sometimes you just don't realize how big the lifts are until you see a 5foot 5 guy standing even with a 6ft 2 guy.


:lol: 5'5? He's not from the shire man. I would guess that hes about 5'8-9.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

shit fight.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Loma needs to work on his power.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Loma needs to work on his power.


His left is shattered.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

great performance by loma. No one beats him anytime soon


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Loma is good at a lot of things, but he doesn't seem spectacular at one thing


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

What is happening tonight for Lomachenko will be much more usefull for his career than an early KO.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

dyna said:


> His left is shattered.


Yea i know but even when it isn't its not all that imo. Plus his right hook should have given the thai more problem imo.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh no!!! shiming is fighting. such a shit fighter.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

scorpion said:


> :lol: 5'5? He's not from the shire man. I would guess that hes about 5'8-9.


Hogan said he was around 5'7 workign with him in Rocky.
So you are probably closer to the truth than I was. LOL


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Now it's getting time for Shoe Shiner vs kwantumshit OnesongchaiGym


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Loma is good at a lot of things, but he doesn't seem spectacular at one thing


He has spectacular skills.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Loma's footwork and use of angles is something to behold. Piri might be basic, but that was still quite the schooling by Hi-Tech.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

shit we gotta sit thru a zou fight


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Executioner said:


> great performance by loma. No one beats him anytime soon


Rigo schools him



Sister Sledge said:


> Loma is good at a lot of things, but he doesn't seem spectacular at one thing


yeah that's how I feel at the moment with regards to loma but its only his 4th pro fight


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

they got Mannys twin fightin n shit lol


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pacquiao is fighting Zou Shiming now?!?!?!


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)

Impressive one-hand fight by Lomachenko. 
The Thai guy had 52 fights with 51 wins and no knockdowns until today....
He was lucky that Lomachenko got injured, otherwise I am pretty sure we would see a knockout near the end.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Loma is good at a lot of things, but he doesn't seem spectacular at one thing


I actually think thats better for a young fighter than being spectacular in one or two things. This way he has to work on everything to reach the next level.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Glad we got this in depth education on Thai names,,,fascinating stuff


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Algieri better have improved quite a bit or he's in over his head tonight.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Is that Pacroids clone??


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Algieri better have improved quite a bit or he's in over his head tonight.


damn thought you were dead.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

likely another 12 rounds...


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Atleast Shoe Shiners isn't a southpaw.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

zou's gotten better imo.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good shot...


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

DAMN!


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> damn thought you were dead.


I never die. Just busy.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fake Manny almost put to sleep. LOL
Where did they get this dude off the street?


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

This referee is an interesting chap.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

When he gets hit he holds his hands up just like Manny. LOL


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I actually like Zhou now


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

aggression by Zou...


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Left the room to make noodles and missed excitement...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Zhou has improved miles since I last saw him


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Link anyone?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Shiming looking good. They must have hooked him up with those PED's the Chinese olypians were on.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

I was so disappointed at Manny pacquiao fighting this Shoe Shining. pacquiao was so slow, his footwork is gone. Did Pacquiao leave Roach team?

Manny a fake pos


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

zou is a terrible fighter.
I don't think he will ever be elite.
He moves way too much, defensive is pretty poor, walks around with his hands down when he is in range.
No power to speak of, just a disappointing fighter IMHO.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Looking for a fluvial stream of sediment with HBO commentary, please.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Mini Pac is tough though.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

A few lightyears of difference here. Pac's lookalike just coming forward walking into punches from angles he doesn't even understand. Lovely.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

I like the angles hes using


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Ref doing a great job, you go girl!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stop stop!!!!!!!
Lol


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I like that ref


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

haha that refs voice


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Mini Pac is tough though.


pffft. he has been on queer street many times. but better than blow blow pacquiao


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Time for a nap I guess.....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fake Manny missed that nice counter rigght that would have put Zou to sleep by about 1 inch.
Zou gets hit too frequently be a club fighter.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Zou trying to showboat and looking like a pure douche.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> pffft. he has been on queer street many times. but better than blow blow pacquiao


Ehhh he is throwing with meaning though, gives you the faint hope that he could catch Zou in an exchange.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

hahaha that voice man, i cant


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

No lie though this ref is better than most.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Suspect reffing in this round.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> No lie though this ref is better than most.


yea i agree.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

This fight is a waste


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> No lie though this ref is better than most.


He actually is, he just has that female voice.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> zou is a terrible fighter.
> I don't think he will ever be elite.
> He moves way too much, defensive is pretty poor, walks around with his hands down when he is in range.
> No power to speak of, just a disappointing fighter IMHO.


I agree mostly but he is what he is you know? He is hugely helping with the globalisation of the sport so he is cool with me.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

he stopped the fight but he didn't deduct wtf??? ahaha


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Lol, this fight is funny as fuck.. I'm laughing hysterically..

The ref with that voice, the Pac lookalike, Zou looking like a mini Ali.. lmfao


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I agree mostly but he is what he is you know? He is hugely helping with the globalisation of the sport so he is cool with me.


disagree with that.
boxing already existed and was introduced to China.
He might have his own fans that he is bringing, but he isn't doing shit for boxing globally.
I'm sure at the elite level there are better boxers than him already in China.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Zou's gassing


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> disagree with that.
> boxing already existed and was introduced to China.
> He might have his own fans that he is bringing, but he isn't doing shit for boxing globally.
> I'm sure at the elite level there are better boxers than him already in China.


Check out Rex Tso. He's no elite but hes fun as hell to watch.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

i wish this dude would say a prayer to Manny in his corner. 
That would make the crazyness of this go up a notch.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> disagree with that.
> boxing already existed and was introduced to China.
> He might have his own fans that he is bringing, but he isn't doing shit for boxing globally.
> I'm sure at the elite level there are better boxers than him already in China.


He brings a lot of fans to the sport though, no?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Zou's legs just got buckled. LOL


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Zou can keep smiling but if he doesn't close his mouth he is gonna get his jaw broke


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chacal said:


> He brings a lot of fans to the sport though, no?


I don't know.
I think his fans are more fans of him than fans of boxing.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

This ref is fucking awesome he needs to ref the next klit fight.


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

Who's the ref?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fake Manny finally figured out that he is completely outclassed and the only way to be effective is to throw with Zou when he throws his shoe shine shit. LOL


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bulakenyo said:


> Who's the ref?


Some dude from the Philippines. He's not very good, and he's pro-Shiming.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Shiming is good for boxing, even though he is not that good.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Zou getting exposed tonight.
Struggling with a club fighter.
SMH


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Some dude from the Philippines. He's not very good, and he's pro-Shiming.


That chubby, Chinese looking ref? Danrex Tapdasan?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Shiming is good for boxing, even though he is not that good.


Good for boxing in Asia I would say. Not sure it will translate into many more true boxing fans but that's just my opinion. Seems like he is more of a celebrity because of the gold medals than anything else.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Some dude from the Philippines. He's not very good, and he's pro-Shiming.


bullshit.
he has been very good and unbiased completely.
Very good ref.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Zou still wouldnt look out of place in the olympics. such an amateur style. nice to watch but hes getting smashed with the right


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Zou got fucking rocked in that exchange


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Zou got hurt. LOL


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Shiming gets sparked by elite fighters. He is very open while throwing.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

That eye closed up folks


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fake Manny said all I got is this right hand baby.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Shiming gets sparked by elite fighters. He is very open while throwing.


He is making the mistakes people who just started boxing make.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Lol he wants to move around.... Freddie - Fuck that


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Zou still wouldnt look out of place in the olympics. such an amateur style. nice to watch but hes getting smashed with the right


Damn dude your avatar, I didn't realise you were a fan of Kwanpitchit OnesongchaiGym dude.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is making the mistakes people who just started boxing make.


Yeah he is hugely flawed. He has some awful habits that should have been drilled out of him.

What the fuck is roach on about?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

zou holds his hands behind his back and eats a right.
That is sums up his prospects in my eyes.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> zou holds his hands behind his back and eats a right.
> That is sums up his prospects in my eyes.


And he thinks he looked good doing it...that's the funny part.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

roach keeping it real man haha


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: at Roach.

Also Shiming got wet noodle wrists


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Yeah he is hugely flawed. He has some awful habits that should have been drilled out of him.
> 
> What the fuck is roach on about?


Roaches work with Zou make the Mayweathers look like they weren't lying when they called him a joke coach.
This shit really should be cleaned up by now.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Zou is cocky as fuck and he is going to get knocked out spectacularly one day and it will be awesome. He really thinks he is the shit.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hahaha what the fuck a count :lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Hahaha what the fuck a count :lol:


:lol:

Surprised everyone


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Man his eye is fucking ugly.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Those watching on hbo, have the fighters been interviewed in any of the bouts so far? I'm watching boxnation for once as I don't wanna hear hbo licking mannys balls


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Zou should train with old man cancer lung Mayweather he'll teach him how to run properly.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Those watching on hbo, have the fighters been interviewed in any of the bouts so far? I'm watching boxnation for once as I don't wanna hear hbo licking mannys balls


No interviews so far....feels like it's just an Asian event and they allowed HBO to film to be honest.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Damn dude your avatar, I didn't realise you were a fan of Kwanpitchit OnesongchaiGym dude.


:rofl


----------



## scatterbrain (May 22, 2013)

what round is it?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> No interviews so far....feels like it's just an Asian event and they allowed HBO to film to be honest.


Commentary been any good?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Zou Shiner needs to stiffen his wrists right before his punch lands, the replay of that first knockdown R2 you could easily see that is wrist recoiled upwards.
He's never going to get much power unless he fixes that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This whole card is a big farce


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Commentary been any good?


The usual, "Vargas is almost good enough to fight Pac, Loma will be one of the greats and Zou has improved drastically since his debut" nothing too bad.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> :rofl


He looks a bit like eloy perez there. In a non racist way.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Who is the chick singing?


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

LMFAO... this bitch can't fucking sing. My god that was horrible.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Man I can't stand Algeri but a little bit of patriotism kicked in just because it's in Macau.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

OK guys. What's your predictions?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

lol looks like Algieris tryna take a nap


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

They got the whole kung fu dojo singing the National anthem


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Pac KTFO 2


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chris looks like he already cashed that paycheck and is thinking of what he is going to buy to help him recover from the loss.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I think if neither man wins it will be a draw.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Chris looks like he already cashed that paycheck and is thinking of what he is going to buy to help him recover from the loss.


Considering his Jewish background he'll probably buy some stocks.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

how much longer till it starts?


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow algieri is 155


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Algeri weight 155. Pac 149


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

So algieri is a bit bigger


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

dyna said:


> I think if neither man wins it will be a draw.


No shit sherlock.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Algieri a bit heavier.


----------



## scatterbrain (May 22, 2013)

no surprises there with algeiri coming it at that weight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I got algieri winning but being robbed. 

Wtf was that algieri scream haha


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

I see a fight similar to Cotto-Foreman coming.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Algieri is just under half a stone heavier.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Not seeing the point of this fight outside of showcasing Pac....


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I used to like that song...


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

dyna said:


> I think if neither man wins it will be a draw.


Or a no contest...


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

We will lock you. Excellent tune.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

*rock. That was a bad typo!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Buffer says this is the moment we have been waiting for. LOL
rEally?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

we are at the main event and this RBR has only 16 pages? WTF?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Algeri looks nervous as fuck although you can't read too much into body language.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

just don't make this a stinker, Chris. Please...


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Pac's a 9 time 8 division champion..


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

The size difference holy shit


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Theres no way algieris got a chance. :lol:


----------



## scatterbrain (May 22, 2013)

is the fight starting already?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Everyone who gave Algeri anything more than a very slim chance should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pac not landing. Algieri not throwing...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

reminds me of Pac-Mosley


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Manny still can't adjust to movement.
won the first round but this is gonna be a long boring night.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Lampley back on his BS. shout out Roy checking him everytime.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Pac is going to be chasing all night, Chris' power won't get his respect


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Pac's moms cursing Algeri now? LMFAO..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

clearly slipped from the water in the corner.
Ref knows that too.
SMH


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bullshit was that a kd


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

would have been an algieri round had he not slipped


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

That was fun....


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

All the ref had to do was look at the fucking puddle of water c'mon


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

HOLY FUCK.. Pac's moms curse working with that slip.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

rbr me someone. What round is it? Scorecards?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

this is the worst I've even seen Manny
Handspeed very slow, footspeed slower than ever,.
Not a good look going forward.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

haha algieri tried the marquez punch and they just smile at eachother


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

2-1 Pac.

Algieri into the fight with that round...


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Manny by virtue of activity...but still gets the deer in the headlights thing going with good footwork.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

pac needs to stop using the right hand lead, only throw it after a left cause Chris is on to him


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Fight is cagey. Pac won first 3 rounds + contentious KD, which was a clear slip.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Christ, I know pacquiao isn't worried about Algieri's power but damn, stop getting hit with that right hand!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This is a sparring session


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Algieri won that round. The audience screaming at every Pac feint is doing my head in.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

3-1 Pac

Big round as Pac picked up the pace and landed some shots that shook Algieri up...


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

40 -35 (36) Pac

Algieri doing better than most expected.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

how many times are they going to touch gloves


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> how many times are they going to touch gloves


its REALLY like the Pac-Mosley fight now


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Well round 5 Algieri put on a boxing clinic making manny look like a amateur.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The constant glove touching shit is annoying. He aint your best friend hes your opponent.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

TBF Algieri' elusiveness and defence is making Pac look sub-par. Still levels between them though.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Chris going to work now.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Algieri won the last two rounds ffs. This commentary, crowd reactions and biased ref is bullshit.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

4-1 Pacquiao. Solid 5th round by Algieri.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Well round 5 Algieri put on a boxing clinic making manny look like a amateur.


This


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

3-2 Pac. Algeri is actually fighting well. Those thick legs of Pac might cramp up.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

3-2 Pac

Very good round for Algieri. Had Pacquiao chasing and reaching while Chris landed right hands and a clean left hook...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I have never seen Pac reach so much as he's reaching tonight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Algieri dropped. for real this time...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't like this fucking ref.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Both boxers are far too respectful. Someone needs to get a bit of spite in their belly.

And as I type that Algieri is down...and again.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This is fucking bullshit


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

operation showcase complete.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

cmon chris, your in china...did you really think your going to get a fair shake?


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Getting caught slippin


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chris needs a knockout now.
Might as well go out on his shield going for it but boxing is no longer an option.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I don't like this fucking ref.


I hope he fucking dies.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

"Algieri can't crack an egg"- Freddie Roach


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

btw, every legit time that chris has been down, he's done a backflip


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I gues fighting a JWW is working out well for Pac.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I have never seen Pac reach so much as he's reaching tonight.


Was gonna say that it's because Algieri is using good backward movement and he'll be in the shit when he goes static, then he got caught. . .


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Algieri is fucked.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

4-2 Pac

Pacquiao dropped him twice. legit or not he was in trouble...


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Pacs power truly has gone smh


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not sure why anyone with even a vague amount of boxing knowledge thought Algeri stood a chance.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

What a shitty fight.
Chris isn't going out to win.
refs have effectively give Manny the fight if it goes to decision with terrible calls as knockdowns.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

if chris had any kind of power man


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

slow paced round. Algieri could've took it. He's behind on points big.

5-2 Pac...


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> btw, every legit time that chris has been down, he's done a backflip


Its that wide ass stance of his. So horrible. Any decent punch on the chin will send him right to his ass plus his backward momentum makes him do flips.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Manny will not beat an elite 147 he is done.
That special speed is gone completely now.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Manny has no fear of getting hurt, so this is academic.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Pacs power truly has gone smh


and Algieri's is non-existent.

His output also is very low which is a bad move


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Don't talk bollocks. It's closer than most thought it would be but Pacquiao is clearly winning. At least try to be objective.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm actually excited about a possible Garcia-Algieri matchup


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

This looks like pac mosely 2


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pac is landing fuck all.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

fuk this ref man


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

chris has a nice style


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pac's mom is scary as fuck.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

mrtony80 said:


> Pac's mom is scary as fuck.


seriously, I don't think she should come to the fights...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wtf is this ref doing


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Stupid plan. Pac all over him. Almost over...


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> chris has a nice style


He has a solid gameplan but but he's been unlucky with KD's and he just can't compete physically. Even a 50% Pac is better than 99% of everyone out there, same as Floyd and the like.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Did he get a fucking standing 8?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

HAHAHAHA YESSS! Pac is never going to break the KO curse


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Well there is no contention about those KD's.

Chris did well to survive that.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

lol how embarrassing. Algieris trainer talks about Pac getting KO'd then his guy get knocked down right after lol


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

nice shot by pac though, ATG timing


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

"Gonna put him to sleep in a minute" -almost prophetic lmao


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Old-School Pacquiao with that straight left.

7-2 Pac. All academic...


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Fighters need to learn to clinch when they're the bigger guy and very hurt.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

The ref ruined this. Credit to both guys though.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

It'll be all Algieri can do in his career to finish the fight...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Algieri is too tall for his own good, whenever he's in range Pacquiao can jump in quicker than algieri can throw his shots


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Well...expect demand for Pac-FMJ to reach '10 levels again.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

there is no reason to let this man come out and fight anymore. This is a career threatening beatdown here.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> Well...expect demand for Pac-FMJ to reach '10 levels again.


I can hear it now "Pac just proved that he can beat master boxers"


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd would slap this dude silly (easy work)


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Is there anyone on here who simply thinks that Pacquiao is just the better boxer?


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Floyd would slap this dude silly (easy work)


Shame Floyd doesn't think so. We're all still waiting for him to pick up that easy money.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Fucking hilarious....that anyone thought Algeri had a chance. Seriously.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Jc333 said:


> Is there anyone on here who simply thinks that Pacquiao is just the better boxer?


I don't know.
Algieri simply doesn't have the power to get Pacman off him and he can't really take what Manny has to offer either.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Excellent performance.

Shame if it's Jessie next.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

118-106 Pacman


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Pretty much the mismatch we all expected. Had Algieri set his feet more (at all) he would have been KO'd.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Floyd would slap this dude silly (easy work)


:deal


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Pacs mom scares the shit outta me man


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Excellent performance.
> 
> Shame if it's Jessie next.


Yea that would be a waste, and they seem ready to shove it down our throats.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I can hear it now "Pac just proved that he can beat master boxers"


Well he did beat Morales, Barrera, Marquez, cotto, Bradley...


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Algieris corners game plan sounds like the most stupidest shit ive heard. :-(


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Fucking hilarious....that anyone thought Algeri had a chance. Seriously.


At least the boy had some heart. He was outclassed and there were the 2 awful KD decisions but Pacquiao clearly won the fight.

Maybe not in the style that some thought and he certainly seems to have lost his ability to put an injured man away but it was a comprehensive win.

Algeria needs to sack everyone in his corner and get someone with half a clue in there who can give him some meaningful instructions.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

When cherry picking goes right


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

3 or 4 of those knock downs were bs, ref warned algieri for 3 clean body shots as low blows. Ruined the fight. Credit to pacquaio though.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Jc333 said:


> At least the boy had some heart. He was outclassed and there were the 2 awful KD decisions but Pacquiao clearly won the fight.
> 
> Maybe not in the style that some thought and he certainly seems to have lost his ability to put an injured man away but it was a comprehensive win.
> 
> Algeria needs to sack everyone in his corner and get someone with half a clue in there who can give him some meaningful instructions.


I didn't say anything about his heart or anything like that he proved that against Provo but this has to do with people who watch boxing on a regular basis actually believing that he had a chance to WIN when there was no reason to think he could. He had done nothing to give reason he would trouble Pac.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol Pac trolled floyd


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopefully this fight can happen


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

lol pac doing his footlocker commercial


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I didn't say anything about his heart or anything like that he proved that against Provo but this has to do with people who watch boxing on a regular basis actually believing that he had a chance to WIN when there was no reason to think he could. He had done nothing to give reason he would trouble Pac.


I was agreeing with you. Sorry if it didn't come across like that.

I was amused by some posters who couldn't see through there adoration for another fighter, rather than just see what was in front of them.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Theron said:


> lol pac doing his footlocker commercial


That was pretty great.

...and it still came off less scripted than Algieri's (seemingly rehearsed & perfected) defeat speech.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

The idea of Mayweather vs Pacquiao has now become a joke. Might aswell just laugh instead of cry about it now.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I rather see Marquez 5 than have Vargas get a shot


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

how many rounds did pepole give Chris?

I believe he earned 2


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Jc333 said:


> I was agreeing with you. Sorry if it didn't come across like that.
> 
> I was amused by some posters who couldn't see through there adoration for another fighter, rather than just see what was in front of them.


Oh my bad lol yea I mean it's one thing to hope that a guy fights well and pulls off the upset and it's another thing to say you really think he can.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Good performance by Manny, still gives mayweather hell.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

We could have Floyd V Pac in another sport. Maybe tiddlywinks or ping pong or some shit.

That way neither would admit to winning.


----------



## scatterbrain (May 22, 2013)

its already almost 2015. yet floyd still looking for excuses. 

great win for pac. clearly has lost some of his gifts but still miles away from some of the contenders of these generation.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

that knockdown when max was talking to algieri's corner was hilarious.

"i got him in a cage. im gonna let him loose and hes gonna put pacquiao to sleep*"-**BOOM*


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> how many rounds did pepole give Chris?
> 
> I believe he earned 2


I gave him the second and tenth, but he got KD in the second too


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

OK, I'm now into hour 32 of my sport-athon and as i still have some good whisky left I'll now go and watch the MMA until I run dry or fall asleep.

Fuck Yeah! as my American cousins say. 

Thanks for your company. Stay smooth.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

i know it wouldnt have made that much of a difference but do you think pacs corner intentionally put water on the floor?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

ffgfgsdf


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Executioner said:


> i know it wouldnt have made that much of a difference but do you think pacs corner intentionally put water on the floor?


Water was down in the Zou fight before.
As a matter of fact the ref in that fight told both corners they had to hurry and mop it up because it was a problem.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

I gave him 2. But in one of those he got clipped, so according to the rules these days it becomes a 10 -8 round.

That is a stupid rule. If someone is obviously winning the round and gets KD'd it should be a 9 -9 round. He won the round but gets a point deducted for the KD.

Unless he's unable to continue, which would be a KO. 

It makes sense to me! Fuck off, I'm old. ...


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Executioner said:


> i know it wouldnt have made that much of a difference but do you think pacs corner intentionally put water on the floor?


Yes. Yes, they did. And oil... and some goose grease and slippery unicorn tears.

Because only their opponent would slip on it. FFS.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

This is one of those fights in which I was 100% accurate with my prediction. I called it. Pac by ridiculously one sided UD. I couldn't fathom why anyone thought Algeri had a chance...Pac looked great against mediocre competition, and demand for the Mayweather fight is going to be huge again. It won't happen, though.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Nice win for Pac, people can downplay the win but a fair few on here thought Algieri had a real chance of an upset. Pac needs to get that Floyd fight n hang em up.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=11923872&categoryid=2491554


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Algieri only threw 212 punches...


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

dyna said:


> Algieri only threw 212 punches...


Yeah, but some of those landed!

Seriously, Algieri can take some solace from the fight; which is a strange thing to say for a man who was so comprehensively beaten, because he did much better than most people thought that he would.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Jc333 said:


> Yeah, but some of those landed!
> 
> Seriously, Algieri can take some solace from the fight; which is a strange thing to say for a man who was so comprehensively beaten, because he did much better than most people thought that he would.


Yea, also Bradley must be laughing so hard right now.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Jc333 said:


> Seriously, Algieri can take some solace from the fight; which is a strange thing to say for a man who was so comprehensively beaten, because he did much better than most people thought that he would.


Hopefully he'll come back from this. He'll probably never share a ring with anyone even half as good as a past-prime Pac again, and he did enjoy limited success on occasion. He did over-egg the pudding a bit, but he was right about Manny being the best fighter to fight like Manny Pacquiao, he's in a league of his own offensively, there's just no-one else like him and all the training in the world can't prepare you for the onslaught when it comes.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

dyna said:


> Yea, also Bradley must be laughing so hard right now.


I actually thought this was funny as hell before the fight but now i gotta agree. To me, Algieri looked faster than Tim today.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Jc333 said:


> Is there anyone on here who simply thinks that Pacquiao is just the better boxer?


Yep.

He's pitching a shutout.

And he KO'd Chris in round 9.

Dude was down for 11 seconds.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I gave him the second and tenth, but he got KD in the second too


Since he was outlanded 12 -5 , you gave it to Chris on ring-generalship ?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> how many rounds did pepole give Chris?
> 
> I believe he earned 2


There were 2 I thought were arguable. The 5th and one later one (8th?). He was busier and controlled the ring better.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Damn he slid like 5 feet, I think his foot got tangled with Mannys again though.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>





Theron said:


> Damn he slid like 5 feet, I think his foot got tangled with Mannys again though.


I like how Algieri almost always makes a backflips after he gets knocked down.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> I like how Algieri almost always makes a backflips after he gets knocked down.


:lol: Hes gotta have fun in this fight somehow


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


>


What's funny about this GIF is that it illustrates partly why Manny gets leg cramps, and why Tim Bradley hurt himself in the lower extremities in two consecutive fights with Pacquiao. Basically, you can't move with him in his style without being exceptionally fleet-footed, as Pacquiao is. It's too much to keep up with and constantly throws you off balance and trying to compensate for being exposed at odd angles. You're prone to hitting the canvas whether you're hit or not, or injuring yourself while trying to adjust and stay on your feet. JMM's educated footwork is what allowed him to hang while Pacquiao's darting was going into overdrive. Moving _with_ Pacquiao, going forward or backward, is a lot more difficult than they think it is, it doesn't matter if you're chasing him or he's chasing you, it's confusing, very physical and mentally unnerving.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> What's funny about this GIF is that it illustrates partly why Manny gets leg cramps, and why Tim Bradley hurt himself in the lower extremities in two consecutive fights with Pacquiao. Basically, you can't move with him in his style without being exceptionally fleet-footed, as Pacquiao is. It's too much to keep up with and constantly throws you off balance and trying to compensate for being exposed at odd angles. You're prone to hitting the canvas whether you're hit or not, or injuring yourself while trying to adjust and stay on your feet. JMM's educated footwork is what allowed him to hang while Pacquiao's darting was going into overdrive. Moving _with_ Pacquiao, going forward or backward, is a lot more difficult than they think it is, it doesn't matter if you're chasing him or he's chasing you, it's confusing, very physical and mentally unnerving.


In those cases it's probably better to clinch the guy if your feet can't keep up I guess.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> What's funny about this GIF is that it illustrates partly why Manny gets leg cramps, and why Tim Bradley hurt himself in the lower extremities in two consecutive fights with Pacquiao. Basically, you can't move with him in his style without being exceptionally fleet-footed, as Pacquiao is. It's too much to keep up with and constantly throws you off balance and trying to compensate for being exposed at odd angles. You're prone to hitting the canvas whether you're hit or not, or injuring yourself while trying to adjust and stay on your feet. JMM's educated footwork is what allowed him to hang while Pacquiao's darting was going into overdrive. Moving _with_ Pacquiao, going forward or backward, is a lot more difficult than they think it is, it doesn't matter if you're chasing him or he's chasing you, it's confusing, very physical and mentally unnerving.


Well said. I think there's a lot to be said about JMM's rhythmic side-stepping that matches Pacquiao's rhythm. He can stay at a short arm's length away and always be in position to evade and counter. It's the subtle ways in which they match up that gets lost on fighters like Tim and Chris. It's more than just moving around.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

dyna said:


> In those cases it's probably better to clinch the guy if your feet can't keep up I guess.


Either Pac's very hard to clinch or most of these guys have no idea how to apply a good clinch before tumbling ass over head or ripping their ankles to shreds. Or a little of column A, a little of column B.



Bogotazo said:


> Well said. I think there's a lot to be said about JMM's rhythmic side-stepping that matches Pacquiao's rhythm. He can stay at a short arm's length away and always be in position to evade and counter. It's the subtle ways in which they match up that gets lost on fighters like Tim and Chris. It's more than just moving around.


I agree. It's like they're just trying to move when Pacquiao moves and match his raw foot speed, and they Barney Fife themselves every time because they weren't blessed in that way. JMM doesn't really try to match foot speed in the first place. He's rarely that unsubtle. :yep Which is smart for almost anyone. I'm not even completely sure Mayweather would match foot speed with him, if he were to try to.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

dyna said:


> Algieri only threw 212 punches...


He threw 212 "punches". More like slaps. How those slaps won him the Provodnikov fight is beyond me.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Lomachenko cant punch for shit. I remember one big uppercut from him and the Thai took it like nothing.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

dyna said:


> Yea, also Bradley must be laughing so hard right now.


:rofl


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Just watched the Pacquiao v Algieri fight. Not the best fight to watch. Algieri has a horrid style and so to land Pacquiao had to punch on the move which is going to be inaccurate.

Wicked timing in the ninth round with the straight left by Pacquiao though.


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I got algieri winning but being robbed.


What's the excuse this time?

That's wins for Hopkins and Algieri you've predicted, but they arguably didn't win a round between them.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> When cherry picking goes right


Lol

algieri>Ortiz


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Algieri only threw 212 punches...



CompuBox Statistics: Punches Landed
Manny Pacquiao 220 of 669 punches, 34%
Chris Algieri: 108 of 469, 23%

manny somewhat reminds me of the difference between a prime tyson who could throw three and four punch combinations and was then regulated to one punch shots post prison starting with frans botha


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Someone should make a gif from that Bradley interview, his laugh cracks me up


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Respect for Algieiri even more after this fight. He prepared for the biggest fight he'll ever have and for every second ot he fight was looking for a way to win. Mentally he seemed ready for an upset at any time ut unfortunately it wasn't going to happen with Pacman in front him. 

Good fight, great event. Floyd will be running scared now


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Loma put on an absolute master class. Just imagine a fighter after 4 (ish) fights performing at that level. Golden time to be a boxing fan


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't see how you could give Algieri even a single round. He was more active in round 5 but boxing isn't about being active it's about landing meaningful punches. It's not meaningful if you land a slap while running away.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

dyna said:


> Algieri only threw 212 punches...


Chris Trainer. LOL

End of round 3, after first knock down: â€˜Youâ€™re doing beautiful man. Keep it up.â€™

End of round 7, following another knock-down: â€˜This is where we want to be.â€™

During round 9, seconds before the heaviest knock down: â€˜Chris is going to put him to sleep in a few minutes.â€™

End of round 9: â€˜We are exactly where we need to be.â€™

End of round 10: â€˜Chris, Iâ€™m letting you out of the cage.â€™

End of round 11, at 17 points behind with one round to go: â€˜Hit him in the body and stay on his ass. This is The Chris Algieri Show.â€™


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I sympathise for Chris. You could see that he believed he would stand a chance Vs Pacquiao. He convinced himself and believed it. Must be earth shattered state right now.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

dyna said:


> Yea, also Bradley must be laughing so hard right now.


This was in my mind throughout the fight.From round 1 you could see who was faster and see how Chris reacts to it


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Algieri post fight interview was shite. Talking bollocks.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

RDJ said:


> I don't see how you could give Algieri even a single round. He was more active in round 5 but boxing isn't about being active it's about landing meaningful punches. It's not meaningful if you land a slap while running away.


He lost every round, and he was down for 11 seconds in rd 9.

Shitty reffing all around.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Tim Lane is the most entertaining cornerman side Norman Stone.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

onourway said:


> What's the excuse this time?
> 
> That's wins for Hopkins and Algieri you've predicted, but they arguably didn't win a round between them.


Who are you?


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Who are you?


What information are you after exactly?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> I agree. It's like they're just trying to move when Pacquiao moves and match his raw foot speed, and they Barney Fife themselves every time because they weren't blessed in that way. JMM doesn't really try to match foot speed in the first place. He's rarely that unsubtle. :yep Which is smart for almost anyone. I'm not even completely sure Mayweather would match foot speed with him, if he were to try to.


On the Floyd footspeed point, moving backwards is always harder than shuffling forward I don't think most fighters come in prepared to react intelligently to such a quick closure of distance. JMM learned real quick after that first round; ever since he kind of denies him that momentum by staying right in front of him as he turns hard. They're often mere inches apart. Reminds me of Dundee's ill-fated plan to deny Duran, as a "heel-toe" guy, the space to rush forward.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Respect for Algieiri even more after this fight. He prepared for the biggest fight he'll ever have and for every second ot he fight was looking for a way to win. Mentally he seemed ready for an upset at any time ut unfortunately it wasn't going to happen with Pacman in front him.
> 
> Good fight, great event. Floyd will be running scared now


all that is nonsense...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> all that is nonsense...


Maybe I am too optimistic for some but I think Algeiri did everything in his ability to win the fight. I thought Pacquiao was near the top of his game, looked phenomenal. I enjoyed the whole fight and it went as I expected (minus a KO)

As for Floyd, if he does not respond with an offer soon he is a coward. Full Stop


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Maybe I am too optimistic for some but I think Algeiri did everything in his ability to win the fight. I thought Pacquiao was near the top of his game, looked phenomenal. I enjoyed the whole fight and it went as I expected (minus a KO)
> 
> As for Floyd, if he does not respond with an offer soon he is a coward. Full Stop


a deal will not be made. shame on both of them for not making this happen but, make no mistake it will not happen. you cannot say imo, that one man is a coward and give the other a complete pass on the matter. They have had YEARS to make this happen and seemingly have gone out of their way to make sure they don't fight. it's too bad...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> a deal will not be made. shame on both of them for not making this happen but, make no mistake it will not happen. you cannot say imo, that one man is a coward and give the other a complete pass on the matter. They have had YEARS to make this happen and seemingly have gone out of their way to make sure they don't fight. it's too bad...


Pacquiao, Roach and Arum all made it clear Post Algieri fight that they want the Mayweather fight next and are willing to go back to the table. None of this ducking dodging, moving the goal posts. They seem to mean business. Mayweather better be reasonable this time and make this happen, the balls in his court


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Pacquiao, Roach and Arum all made it clear Post Algieri fight that they want the Mayweather fight next and are willing to go back to the table. None of this ducking dodging, moving the goal posts. They seem to mean business. Mayweather better be reasonable this time and make this happen, the balls in his court


brah, thats all talk. we're gonna have Pacquiao and Jesse Vargas next year and we'll like it. or not...


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Pacquiao, Roach and Arum all made it clear Post Algieri fight that they want the Mayweather fight next and are willing to go back to the table. None of this ducking dodging, moving the goal posts. They seem to mean business. Mayweather better be reasonable this time and make this happen, the balls in his court


...then Pac will refuse drug testing and ask for 50/50.

Pacfraud does NOT want it!


----------

